# Milk Stand Photos...



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I took my milk stand out for a little "photo shoot" yesterday. I really like it alot, it is sturdy yet light and portable. And it is very easy to clean. I think it was around $120-$150 to build. So still not cheap but it was well worth it!

Here it is folded up.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

ever thought about a patent? 
can I have the directions please, lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOl, I have measurements but they are for Nigis. My dad spent a long time coming up with the head piece. I really like it, it is so easy. I have a wooden milk stand too, but I was always afraid of them getting splinters.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That looks a lot like mine and I got the idea from Kid'n Acres. He sells them.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I got the PVC idea from him. I also kinda followed his measurements but everything else is different...


----------

